# Dos Mil para "I Love Translating"!



## lauranazario

¡Es un orgullo y un placer celebrar tus logros, tus aportaciones y tu genial disposición! 

Happy 2K, ILT!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicitaciones.​


----------



## alc112

Muchas felicidades amig@ mi@!!
Gracias por toda tu ayuda y por la gran lección que me enseñaste el otro día.
PD: respeté tu anonimato!!


----------



## belén

*


¡¡¡¡Muchas felicidades querida !!!! *

*¡¡¡Me encantan tus genialidades!!!*​


----------



## Whodunit

Felicidades, ILT. 

 _*Keep up the good work.*_ ​


----------



## Jana337

*Felicidades, ILT!*
*What a fine economist you could be! *​


----------



## Eugens

* ~¡¡¡Felicidades!!!!~*  ​


----------



## VenusEnvy

ILT: You came to us by storm! And, we are so happy to have you with us.  *Congratulations!*


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Sí Pasarán!
(_los posts_)

 Te felicito y te agradezco la colaboración y la amistad.

 
Has defendido y mejorado el foro, siempre con buen ánimo y hasta un poco de picardía.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu
​


----------



## Mita

*  ¡¡¡FeLiCiDaDeS, ILT!!!   *​


----------



## Alundra

*¡¡¡ENHORABUENA I LOVE TRANSLATING!!!    *


*Alundra*


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Felicidades, I Love Translating!
Gracias por tus aportes, siempre interesantes y adecuados.
EVA.


----------



## Agnès E.

Like a flower in the desert
You're not been seen everywhere
But each time you appear
Is a pleasure for both eye and ear
You help, you support
You never leave us short
Of anything needed
Congratulations, indeed!

Quagnès


----------



## Mei

*Hey!*

 ¡¡¡Muchas Felicidades!!!  
Thank you for sharing!!!
   ​Mei​


----------



## fenixpollo

WE LOVE I LOVE TRANSLATING!  

*......Happy Postiversary!.....*​


----------



## Rayines

*Felicitaciones por los 2.000, ILT!, y por otros 2.000 más!!*


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations ILT for those 2000+ posts!


----------



## elroy

*Roses are red,*
*Violets are blue,*
*You love translating,*
*and we love you! *

_*Congratulations!* _​


----------



## Phryne

Espero no llegar taaan tarde... 

 *!FELICIDADES EN TUS DOS MIL EXCELENTES CONTRIBUCIONES!*​


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

I don't know whether I love more translating or I love I love translating
In the meantime, ¡¡Felicidades, ILT!!

Carlos


----------



## funnydeal

Congratulations  I love translating !

You couldn't find another suitable nickname,  you really love translating and helping us !


----------



## Swettenham

Te mando ¡brindarnos miles más! 

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## GenJen54

To our very own "*petite grenouille*," a belated congratulations​ on your two thousand posts,​and may I wish you many hoppy returns. ​

As Kermit once said: ​"Life's Fun When You're Having Flies."​​


----------



## DDT

Ooops, I arrived late...well, dos mil *¡¡¡Gracias!!!​*  ​
DDT


----------

